# Help, Mac restarts when I try to shut down



## macosxn (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, I have a fresh install of the OS on here--in fact, I just finished doing a clean install. The problem is: everytime I try to shut down the computer it restarts itself. I can't understand why. 


A couple of things: 
1. I ran an extended hardware test yesterday. It said things were fine
2. I installed this OS by putting the computer in target mode


Need help. Thanks


7/24/11 9:42:11 AM com.apple.launchctl.System[2] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init.d/dashboardadvisoryd.plist 
7/24/11 9:42:11 AM com.apple.launchd[1] (org.cups.cupsd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
7/24/11 9:42:11 AM com.apple.launchd[1] (org.ntp.ntpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
7/24/11 9:42:28 AM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.UserEventAgent-LoginWindow[60]) Exited: Terminated 
7/24/11 9:43:09 AM com.apple.launchctl.System[2] BootCacheControl: could not fetch history: Cannot allocate memory 
7/24/11 9:43:09 AM com.apple.launchctl.System[2] BootCacheControl: could not stop cache/fetch history: Cannot allocate memory


This console message is probably more helpful: 

7/24/11 10:27:49 AM com.apple.loginwindow[23] Shutdown NOW! 
7/24/11 10:27:49 AM com.apple.loginwindow[23] System shutdown time has arrived 
7/24/11 10:28:11 AM com.apple.launchctl.System[2] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init.d/dashboardadvisoryd.plist 
7/24/11 10:28:11 AM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.usbmuxd) Unknown key for boolean: EnableTransactions 
7/24/11 10:28:11 AM com.apple.launchd[1] (org.cups.cupsd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
7/24/11 10:28:11 AM com.apple.launchd[1] (org.ntp.ntpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
7/24/11 10:28:11 AM com.apple.launchd[1] (org.x.privileged_startx) Unknown key for boolean: EnableTransactions 
7/24/11 10:28:26 AM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.UserEventAgent-LoginWindow[61]) Exited: Terminated 
7/24/11 10:28:26 AM com.apple.launchd[66] (org.x.startx) Unknown key for boolean: EnableTransactions


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 24, 2011)

usbmuxd is from the USB, cupsd from cups printing services (harmless), ntpd from ntp protocols. 
Is there some USB device connected to your system? (other than USB mouse or keyboard) Perhaps those could send a message to restart. If there's something connected, can you try without them being attached? 
The same for bluetooth - switch if off just in case (if you don't need a BT mouse and keyboard to operate)

Which Mac do you have by the way?

You could also check System Preferences to see if in energy saver items such as "start up automatically after a power failure" or "restart automatically if the computer freezes" are checked. If either or both are checked, uncheck them and try again.

In Terminal (only if you are familiar with using it), *sudo shutdown* shuts down the computer now, so that could be an emergency workaround. But in that case save everything in any open app first. That shouldn't prompt the system to restart, but of course this wouldn't be a long term fix (there has to be a working GUI way to shut down too).


----------



## macosxn (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. 

It is an early 2008 macbook

I have nothing connected to the machine. 

I've tried everything that you said.  Even sudo -h shutdown now doesn't work.

Any other ideas?


----------



## macosxn (Jul 24, 2011)

Problem solved for now.  

Heres, what I did: upgraded to snow leopard, installed updates.  This didn't work.  Then, just when I thought doing an SMC reset was BS, IT WORKED!

Thanks Giaguara for your input


----------

